# Do you carry?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just curious if you carry, and what you carry if you do.

My main is a Kimber Ultra CDP II in .45 ACP
























Backup is a Sig P238 in .380 AUTO

































I am a sucker for the 1911 style.


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't carry all the time but always do if going on a long journey or if travelling at night.

My own piece is an ADP in .40 S&W


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes. Kimber, Walther or Ruger depending on where I plan to go for the day.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Glock #21SF .45...always. Every state I lived in no problem getting concealed weapons permit.


----------



## MichelleB (Feb 26, 2010)

9 mm Taurus Millennium


----------



## IBGunner (Feb 1, 2010)

I often carry a Charter Arms Pathfinder .22 for hunting.... a .38 Special Charter Arms Police Bulldog in the truck... and a Ruger .454 Alaskan for big stuff and feral hog backup.


----------



## Colorado Luckydog (Feb 24, 2010)

I carry every where I go. I carry to work but have to leave it in the truck. What I carry depends on my mood, weather and attire. The one I carry most often is a S&W 9mm. The reason it is my favorite is...no safety, no hammer, 16 in the mag and one in the chamber. It is also very comfortable and easy to conceal. If I am carrying open, it has the best looking holster.


----------



## Pete Armstrong (Jan 30, 2010)

I carry the Sig P-229-40 most of the time but also carry the Sig P-220-45. I load with Winchester, Bonded Ranger rounds. Check out, "what kind of work you do". As for as a home defense weapon is concerned, the best thing is a 12ga. shotgun.

Chris, I like your choice of weapons. I also like the 1911's. Now looking at the Kimber, your the man! That's a high dollar gun like the Less Bear and Ed Brown's. I'll stick to the Leroy Brown's. lol


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

HK 45C here with a Ruger LCP backup. Have a Smith 357 for hunting with a Ruger Super Redhawk in 44mag for bear, lion, hog BU.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

S&W M&P Pro 9mm or Taurus Ultralite .38 Special. Depends on the mood and the weather. I'm also a CCDW instructor for the commonwealth of Kentucky.

Chris C.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

I carry where ever I go. Mine is a Wilson Combat Tactial CQB.


----------



## luckydog (Mar 2, 2010)

not always but when i do its a Dan westen 357


----------

